# PolicyFile und Datenbank-Applet im Browser



## SixDark (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Ich hab ein Problem mit einem Applet, dieses läuft noch nicht im Browser. Nachdem ich nachgelesen habe in der Doku fand ich heraus, das man eine PolicyFile erstellen muß. Gesagt, getan... Danach lief das Applet wenigstens mit dem Appletviewer korrekt und ohne Fehlermeldung. Aber im Browser tut sich nix.

Nun stand in der Doku folgendes:



> Note: If your browser is enabled for the Java 2 Platform or if you have Java Plug-in installed, you can run the applet from the browser if you put the policy file in your local home directory.



Aber welches ist nun unter Windows mein HOME-Dir? WINDOWS und auch \Dokumente und Einstellungen\%BENUTZERNAME%  sind es scheinbar nicht. Wie krieg ich aber das Applet dazu endlich im Browser zu funktionieren?

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen?!

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Oktober 2003)

Servus!

Doch unter W2K und  Win XP lautet das Userhome standardmäßig

X:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\USERNAME

Schau doch mal hier:

http://developer.java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/new2java/supplements/2003/Mar03.html#2

Gruß Tom


----------



## OgniH (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

habe das gleich Problem wie SixDark! Komme an der gleichen Stelle nicht weiter! 

Selbst die Antwort konnte mir nicht heflen, das Applet zum laufen zu bringen. 

Vielleicht könnte mir da jemand behilflich sein!

Danke


----------



## Bernd1984 (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

 die java.policy gehört normalerweise nach "C:\Programme\Java\j2re1.4.0_01\lib\security", wobei das Runtime-Verzeichnis angepasst werden muss.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Unter %JAVA_HOME%\lib\security\.java.policy

liegt die System Policy

Unter %USER_HOME%\.java.policy 

liegt die User Policy...

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/security/PolicyFiles.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## OgniH (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Danke für die Infos. Aber leider habe ich es immer noch nicht zum laufen bringen können. 
Habe erst seit ein paar Tagen mit Java zu tun und schwimme immer noch etwas. 

Bitte helft mir nochmals ein wenig weiter. Habe alles mögliche versucht. Habe die Online-Hilfe gelesen, aber nichts hat geklappt.

Der Aufruf mit dem das Applet im Appletviewer funktioniert lautet: 
appletviewer -J-Djava.security.policy=DbaApplPol DbaOdb1.html

Policy-Datei "DbaApplPol":
grant{
 permission java.lang.RuntimePermission
 "accessClassInPackage.sun.jdbc.odbc";
 permission java.util.PropertyPermission
 "file.encoding","read";
};

Wo muss ich jetzt was hin kopieren. Habe alles im Verzeichnis: 
Lrogramme->Sun->Java-->jdk1.5.0->jre->lib->security  (**)
versucht. Habe dort 
a) die policyfile (DbaApplPol) hineinkopiert 
b) die Datei "java.security"
unter dem Punkt ...
# The default is to have a single system-wide policy file,
# and a policy file in the user's home directory.
policy.url.1=file:L:/Programme/SUN/Java/jdk1.5.0/jre/lib/security/DbaApplPol
policy.url.2=file:${java.home}/lib/security/java.policy
policy.url.3=file:${user.home}/.java.policy
entsprechend eingefügt
c) habe versucht den Inhalt der DbaApplPol-File in die im Pfad (**) befindliche java.policy Datei eingefügt. 

=> Anschließend habe ich das Applet mit aus dem Explorer unter L:\temp\Applet1\DbaOdb1.html geofnet ==> und leider kam in der Java-Konsol wieder der Fehler :

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission accessClassInPackage.sun.jdbc.odbc)
 at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
 at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir meinen Fehler korrigieren zu helfen. 

Herzlichen Dank
OgniH


----------

